# Austrian Car Show



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Last weekend I attended my first car show with my GTR, so I thought I take some pics and share them with you 

This was our stand 








My mate's turbocharged Race DC2 pushing 515bhp and 610Nm



His NSX



His Race NSX



Another mate's NSX



My GTR





Various other tuned cars





















Various Race cars

















I wouldn't mind taking a ride in this

























New Focus RS





And finally the R35 has landed in Austria too



Hope you liked it:thumbsup:

Cheers

Leo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

interesting variety of stuff

32 looks good


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

love that dodge charger/challenger.............looks menacing


----------



## Neogtt (Aug 24, 2003)

like the old school stuff , beemer and the lancia, reminds me of the old rally days mmm


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Leo, looks good - not all your pictures are displaying?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

all the tuned cars apart from your stand look horrible!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

your r32 is awesome,any more pics of it?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Leo, looks good - not all your pictures are displaying?


Thanks Miguel. Are you sure???
I can see all of them...



jasonchiu said:


> all the tuned cars apart from your stand look horrible!


I have to agree with you. Don't want to sound snobbish but that was our thought too...
... but each to his own.



mr mugen said:


> your r32 is awesome,any more pics of it?


Thanks mate 

Unfortunately not, will have to take more pics next season.

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Theres some nice shiney metal there, dont know if it was because of the indoor lighting but theres some nice clean cars. So what would you say the car of the show was?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Theres some nice shiney metal there, dont know if it was because of the indoor lighting but theres some nice clean cars. So what would you say the car of the show was?


Guess there was no real car of the show due to the different tastes...

.. our stand drew a lot of attention with all the NSX's and my GTR (most people were suprised and told me that they haven't thought of seeing such a car here in Austria).

Some people were also impressed by the R35 but as I'd seen so many pics of the car in a nice trim on this forum before, I wasen't really impressed by the bone stock one they displayed. And to be honest, I prefer R32's, R33's and R34's to the R35.

Unfortunately most people here in Austria prefer all the German stuff to Japanese perfomance cars as they don't believe in Japanese engineering.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I always thought jap cars were quite popular in Australia? I think your r32 and possibly the lancia are my fav cars there.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> I always thought jap cars were quite popular in Australia? I think your r32 and possibly the lancia are my fav cars there.


Yes they are, in Australia...
... unfortunately I life in Austria


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol! I need to learn to read :lamer:

That would explain that then!


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

hot hot hot motor's:thumbsup:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Your car is really nice... and thanks for sharing the rest of the pictures


----------

